# Fearless Fluffy



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

I just have to share this funny experience I had today.I was mowing the lawn & was just going along in my own little world (as you do when mowing!), when I was grabbed on the shoulder! Fluffy decided he wanted to help. He sat on my shoulder for ages, going around & around the yard. I'm sure the neighbours had a chuckle!! He certainally one crazy little fella!


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

That is so funny. I'd have liked to be one of your neighbors watching that! I wish my pigeons were more friendly toward me. Any hints?


----------



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

*I think he thinks he is a person*

My Fluffy was rescued by my husband & son. He came to us as a big baby(still had baby fluff in his feathers, hence the name!) His nest was behind an extractor fan in an old chicken shed & apparently he was standing on a dead family member. So I really believe that he knows that he was saved. He also likes to vacum, he likes to make us late for school( he flies onto the roof of my vehicle!). I am sure he is laughing at me trying to chase him off the roof, I do know the neighbours are!!!! He stays inside the house at night but Iopen the door for him & Oscar can go in & out. Oscar is nowhere near as tame as Fluffy, which is a shame as he/she is a lovely bird. I see Oscar looking at Fluffy sitting on me & it looks like one day he/she might come & say hello & get a tickle. I do hope so.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Crimsonted, 


Great stories about Fluffy and Oscar....LOL, priceless indeed. Pigeons are an enigma for sure!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

We have not only the best looking birds here at Pigeon~Talk, but the best stories as well,don't we?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

It great to hear of others experiences with their wonderful pet pidgies, given time Oscar may just be tempted enough to come up to you as Fluffy is setting the example


----------

